# Experimenting with lotion and essential oil



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I tried some fantastic goat lotion made by "Two Old Goats" (name brand) made in Texas I believe. Our local hardware store sells it. I tried it on my shoulder that has arthritis pain and it was fantastic and I couldn't believe how much it helped to relieved pain. 

Here are a list of the ingredients:



Active Ingredients:
Lavender 0.05% Relaxant 
Chamomille 0.01% Relaxant
Rosemary 0.02% Anti-inflammatory
Eucalyptus 0.02% Anti-inflammatory
Peppermint 0.02% Anti-inflammatory
Birch Bark 0.01% Analgesic 

Distilled water, goats milk, glycerin, glycol monostearate, acrylamide, copolymer, octyldodecanol, isopropyl myristarte, ispropyl palmitate, peg 20, glyceryl stearate, ceteareth 14, polysorbate 85, aloe vera extract, almond oil, germall plus, carbopol,

Has anybody tried to make something similar and if so what ingredient(s) would you recommend using in making a similar lotion to this?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

What are you wanting to be similar? If for your pain, they give you the percentages of the essential oils right there, which would be by weight for the whole recipe.

(As an aside, if you are going to make this, I would make it just for yourself. This lotion is an over-the-counter drug.)


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Do you have a lotion recipe that you have tried? I would just use that and scent it with the *active ingredients* (essential oils). Don't make any medical claims and you can sell it.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I agree that their advertising is beyond lotion. Everything they sell cures everything. And they must have a super sales rep because it is in every store I enter lately.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Where is that pesky label police when you need them


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

We have that brand in our feed store too. Right on the counter. And really expensive considering the chemical concoction that is in it. Reminds me of a salve I saw at an Amish/Mennonite store around here. It contained arnica and herbs like that in a soybean and mineral oil base and sold for like $30 bucks for a few ounces! Of course the label made all sorts of claims..but good grief, a premium-priced product containing mostly soybean and mineral oil? 

Thanks for posting that recipe Tim, I'll probably try it in barbs lotion when I start back to making lotions.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey it really works - it made me a believer! Go for it! I am going to try to make it for personal use and for friends and family.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

Please let us know hows yours turns out Tim...


----------

